# Help cleaning cast iron woodstove...?



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

You all are a knowledgeable bunch, I'm sure someone has an idea on this. 

We have a nice Lopi woodstove we have been using exclusively to heat our home the past couple of years (haven't had the electric heat on for two years!). I usually have a steamer on top of the stove to put humidity into the air. Well, occasionally I get a little over enthusiastic when adding water (I should start using something with a spout I think) and water sometimes splashes out or overflows. The white residue left behind (calcium?) and just the regular buildup under the steamer over the past two seasons has me wanting to clean the top to get it looking better. Is there any safe way to do this? I don't want to screw up the coating (I assume there is a coating maybe?).

I'm a little disappointed in the aluminum or whatever they use wraparound that goes around the whole stove too. The steam has worked on the paint and it is peeling and starting to rust. I was surprised this would happen after only a couple of years, but I guess it was built for heat and not steam.

Any suggestions?

Regards,
MK


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

A solution of white vinegar and water should remove the mineral buildup. Use steel wool or a light duty metal brush to scrub it a little and you should have a clean surface again.

I don't know what to tell you about the paint but you may want to find some stove blacking. Brush off the paint and black the stove. Wood Stove Polish should work and if you google it you will find other places to purchase it. Ace Hardware has Stove Paint and you should be able to get a single can at your local Ace Hardware.


----------



## MountainKing (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you. I hope to get to scrubbing this weekend. 

MK


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I generally end up cleaning the cookstove with fine sand (screened from the chicken scratch) and my oldest can of bacon fat and using a few well washed old cotton or wool socks. Then we light a fire with the windows open to cure the surface before using it for actually heating again. My stove is unpainted cast.


----------

